
Hackers and Spies Could Sabotage the Coronavirus Fight - lsrose
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/02/28/hackers-spies-coronavirus-espionage/
======
Accujack
At this point, it's much more likely to be sabotaged by an inept government
than any intelligence effort. The US is showing the same signs of wanting to
avoid losing face as the Chinese government did, probably with the same
results.

